# Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.N



## Amateur2007 (18. Mai 2007)

Dies wird in Eclipse in der Console ausgegeben, wenn ich daten in meine datenbank speichern möchte.

```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at medienverwalter.BenutzerGUI$2.actionPerformed(BenutzerGUI.java:113)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```

1. Klasse BenutzerGUI.java:113:
datenbankmethoden.einfuegen();  <-- wird aufgerufen um die eingaben zu speichern.

2. Klasse:

```
public void einfuegen()
		{
			String titel = null;
			String regisseur = null;
			int spielzeit = 0;
		
	try {
		StringBuffer s = new StringBuffer();
		s.append("insert into dvd ( titel, regisseur,spielzeit)VALUES  (");


		s.append(titel);
		
		s.append(",'");
		s.append(regisseur);
		s.append("',");
		s.append(spielzeit);
		s.append(")");
		
		Statement statement = (Statement) con.createStatement();
		statement.executeUpdate(s.toString()); 
		statement.close();
		
	    }
		catch (Exception ex)
		{
			ex.printStackTrace();
		
		}
                            }
```

oder liegt der Fehler ganz wo anderst? Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## SlaterB (18. Mai 2007)

datenbankmethoden ist null, wer hätte das gedacht,

ist es so schwer, ein 
System.out.println("datenbankmethoden ist: "+datenbankmethoden);
davor zu setzten?


----------



## Amateur2007 (18. Mai 2007)

ich hab grad keine ahnung was du mir sagen willst. 


```
private Datenbank datenbankmethoden;
```
ist nur für einen externen methodenaufruf da und macht sonst nichts.
Datenbank ist die 1. Klasse und BenutzerGUI die 2..
Benutzergui ruft über die datenbankmethode in Datenbank einfuegen() auf.


----------



## SlaterB (18. Mai 2007)

Variablen enthalten von Natur aus nix, sind leer, null

da ist erst ein Objekt drin, wenn du 
datenbankmethoden = new Datenbank();
oder ähnliches ausgeführt hast,

immer wieder schön sowas jemanden zu erklären, der schon mit hochkomplexen JDBC-Operationen arbeitet,

Grundlagen sind das A und O!


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2008)

Nun mal nicht so hochnässig der Herr!


----------

